# I've been bird room decorating



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

I was at Walmart yesterday and found these wall stickers. I thought they were so fitting for the bird room

















And I did a little cage rearranging. I decided to separate Peepers and Clementine to hopefully prevent any more egg laying. To my surprise they seem to be adjusting well. Peepers and Riki are now in the white cage and Ellie and Clementine are in the charcoal one.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I LOVE those decals! Now I want to go to WalMart.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks awesome! I love those wall stickers!!!


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

Omg I love your bird room. Those stickers are perfect for it


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you, They weren't even that expensive. Around $15.00


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I love the wall stickers too. I have some I bought at Kohls that are mirrored of birds and have them above my bed.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hmmm... i would if my guys didnt chew them off lol i cant have much on the walls LOL im losing bird talk posters daily

i love your bird room


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice!!!

Are those clip on lamps???? Where did u purchase them??


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you  Hopefully they'll leave them alone. I may have to move some so it's not with in their reach


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Raheel said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> Are those clip on lamps???? Where did u purchase them??


Yes they are, and i also bought them at WalMart. Can you tell i shop there allot lol.


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

clem&peeps said:


> Yes they are, and i also bought them at WalMart. Can you tell i shop there allot lol.


oh thats cool, i just bought one today it was like $4.20. Just waiting on my bulb


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I love it ! Can't wait till i own a home so i can make my birdies their own room i love decorating hehe


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

That looks fantastic! Your bird room looks incredible  I have been looking online for some decals like that


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

I love those stickers ! And I love the idea of a bird room, perfect if you want peace and quiet and it helps containing the dust in one room. And it's a bright room to I'm sure your birds love it


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow your room looks fantastic, what spoiled birdies! What sort of lightbulbs do you use is it full spectrum lighting?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

I love your bird room, and the stickers. I want one some day, but right now my kids are occupying all the rooms in my house. Some day I will. You did an awesome job!!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Belinda said:


> Wow your room looks fantastic, what spoiled birdies! What sort of lightbulbs do you use is it full spectrum lighting?


Thanks for the compliments. Yes they are full spectrum bulbs. They're called AviLux


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh! My gosh! Is that your birds own bedroom! That is so cool! I love it!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Very nice job! The room looks so tranquil! Never thought of decals. I did think of buying one of those big wall jungle mural type things for behind the cages though. But I really like the decal idea!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the complements everyone 
Morla, yes that is their own room


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

omg so awsome!!!!!!


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

I like the wall decorations!! I wish we had a wallmart here in Holland


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

I really like that! I'm curious about how you have a bird room and still your birds are around you. I think If we put belle in her own room she'd get a lot less attention. I do like the idea though.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

igottafeelin said:


> I really like that! I'm curious about how you have a bird room and still your birds are around you. I think If we put belle in her own room she'd get a lot less attention. I do like the idea though.


Thank you, I have a comfy chair and TV in my bird room so i do hang out in it allot. I think if i had only one bird i would have it in a busier part of the house. I find that with 4 cockatiels and 2 Bourke's parakeets they keep each other company when i'm not there  I also bring them into other parts of the house occasionally so they can see other people besides just me all the time.


----------



## cocky4tiels (Sep 29, 2011)

Now thats an awesome looking bird room . i bet they have a ball using all the toys and perches.


----------

